# How do I open and configure ALSA from Ubuntu?



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

How do I open and configure ALSA from Ubuntu?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Use section 2 from the wiki :-

http://ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/Hardware

Regards.


----------



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks I'll try It tomorrow. It's midnight here in Norway.

I will reply tomorrow when I have tried it. Thanks!


----------

